# Ayyaş



## ancalimon

Arkadaşlar ayyaş hakaretinin İngilizce karşılığı nedir?  Drunkard düşündüm ancak bu küçümseyici sözcük değil, olsa olsa serhoşun karşılığı olur.


----------



## Reverence

"Drunk" kelimesinden başka bir karşılık gelmiyor aklıma, açıkçası. Hakaret olsa da "drunk", olmasa da "drunk".


----------



## Rallino

_Drunken insolent _geliyor benim aklıma.


----------



## Nihilus

Drunk = Sarhoş (o anki durum)
Drunkard = Ayyaş (genel özellik)



Rallino said:


> _Drunken insolent _geliyor benim aklıma.


Yanlış olur. _Insolent_ anlam olarak alakasız, küstah demek. Ayrıca genelde isim değil sıfat olarak kullanılır.


----------



## Rallino

Nihilus said:


> [...]Yanlış olur. _Insolent_ anlam olarak alakasız, küstah demek. Ayrıca genelde isim değil sıfat olarak kullanılır.



WordReference'ın sözlüğüne göre: 

*insolent* /ˈɪnsələnt/adj

offensive, impudent, or disrespectful


----------



## Nihilus

Rallino said:


> *insolent* /ˈɪnsələnt/adj
> 
> offensive, impudent, or disrespectful


Tamam, bunların hepsi küstah/saygısız vs. demek, ayyaşlıkla bir ilgisi yok ki?


----------



## Rallino

Nihilus said:


> Tamam, bunların hepsi küstah/saygısız vs. demek, ayyaşlıkla bir ilgisi yok ki?


Hmm... haklısınız. Ben ayyaş bir insanın, sarhoşa kıyasla, etrafındakilere karşı takındığı tavrın farklı olduğu izlenimine kapılarak önermiştim bunu. Hata bende.


----------

